# Eclipse Linux Start Problem



## Ontos (24. Jan 2006)

Moin Moin

Kubuntu 5.10
Java Sun JDK 1.5.0_06

Log File

```
!SESSION 2006-01-24 17:22:10.438 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=I20051215-1506
java.version=1.5.0_06
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86, WS=gtk, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 2006-01-24 17:22:11.703
!MESSAGE Could not load from shared install
!STACK 0
java.lang.Exception
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationParser.processConfig(ConfigurationParser.java:304)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationParser.startElement(ConfigurationParser.java:106)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(AbstractSAXParser.java:533)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:330)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl$NSContentDispatcher.scanRootElementHook(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:779)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:1794)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:368)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(XML11Configuration.java:834)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(XML11Configuration.java:764)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(XMLParser.java:148)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(AbstractSAXParser.java:1242)
	at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(SAXParser.java:375)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationParser.parse(ConfigurationParser.java:70)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.PlatformConfiguration.loadConfig(PlatformConfiguration.java:1023)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.PlatformConfiguration.initializeCurrent(PlatformConfiguration.java:692)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.PlatformConfiguration.<init>(PlatformConfiguration.java:87)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.PlatformConfiguration.startup(PlatformConfiguration.java:646)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.getPlatformConfiguration(ConfigurationActivator.java:321)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.initialize(ConfigurationActivator.java:104)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start(ConfigurationActivator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:994)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:988)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:969)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:328)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1030)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:573)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:495)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:291)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.runtime 2006-01-24 17:22:11.752
!MESSAGE Product org.eclipse.sdk.ide could not be found.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2006-01-24 17:22:11.759
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:87)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:379)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:338)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:282)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
```

sudo update-alternatives --config java ergibt 

  Selection    Alternative
-----------------------------------------------
*     1        /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java
      2        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
 +    3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java

Press enter to keep the default[*], or type selection number: 1
Using `/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java' to provide `java'.

Also JDK ist gesetzt. 
Getartet wird mit einem /opt/eclipse/eclipse Aufruf.
java --version ergibt das sun  jdk

Irgenjemand eine Ahnung was es sein könnte?

Eclipse Version 3.2M3 und M4

cu Ontos


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jan 2006)

wende dich an den package-maintainer von ubuntu, wahrscheinlich mal wieder ein nicht gefundenes plugin directory

ausserdem sind das Milestones also nicht unbedingt Fehlerfrei


----------



## Ontos (24. Jan 2006)

Moin Moin



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wende dich an den package-maintainer von ubuntu, wahrscheinlich mal wieder ein nicht gefundenes plugin directory
> 
> ausserdem sind das Milestones also nicht unbedingt Fehlerfrei



Danke für die Hilfe Bleiglanz aber die Lösung des Problems war einfacher: Alle Dateien im Eclipse Verzeichnis dem User zuordnen. Irgendeine Datei gehört wohl dem Root. Aber ein chown -r gruppe:name ./ im Eclipse Verzeichnis löst das Problem!

Warum? Keine Ahnung!!! Eigendlich sollte es nicht notwendig sein. Ausgepackt habe ich Eclipse mit 

sudo tar xvfz eclipse-SDK-3.2M4-linux-gtk.tar.gz -C /opt

Wie immer.. Naja egal ...

Ontos


----------

